# only one ??



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

i just looked at members online, and it said i was the only one ..
is this place dying out ?? i have other forums that i check, but it's sad that this place is diyng ..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It's now 10pm Pacific time and there are 6 members and 209 guests online. No idea if that is good or bad but I sure hope most of our members in the east are sleeping at this time of night.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

At 8:12 AM CST:









LeRoy


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

why does this bother a few of you so much????


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm always logged in. On about four machines and my phone. I don't know why only you showed up.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> I'm always logged in. On about four machines and my phone. I don't know why only you showed up.


i don't know why i was the only one that showed up ... i just selected 'members online'


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigdodgetrain said:


> why does this bother a few of you so much????


I wonder why too. Over and over the same question gets asked. By the same people? I don't know.

A big reason is that no one shows is since they changed the format there is no need to log in.
You can do ANYTHING but post.
I brought this up to the Admin's when they were changing, but they don't care. They said it is a public forum and all should see all.
It is like they don't want new members signing up?

One thing they did do I see, I don't know when, is if you are not logged in Union Station will not show.
And.......there is something else in settings that may be the cause of no one showing as logged in.
I am not going to tell what that is. 

The site is not dying. 
You should have seen the site back when I joined, ( 2009 ) it has come a long way since then.
Though I wish the guy's who started this forum were still in charge.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, while waiting on the wife for something, I pop in to read up. When one gets bored, because there isn't anything interesting or fun to read, one starts wondering why there's less to see, then where did everyone go...

Excuse me for being curious....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wait, I asked this same question a while back and got chastised for it.....

Where Is Everybody.....?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Wait, I asked this same question a while back and got chastised for it.....
> 
> Where Is Everybody.....?


You did instigator.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He also posted this thread in the wrong forum.
It should be in Union Station.
He has made similar threads on this subject before.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning all,

I just checked in on my lunch break but didn't log in at first, only when I wanted to add in on the conversation. I believe part of it is like hockey in Canada, costs become prohibitive to somethings. Every one is on different budgets and I believe that this is the case for model trains as well. Many of us still love them and always will, yes you can find some deals on ebay, but I know since I have started this year and started looking, I have only seen one deal and that was from suppliers that i am not really sure about and a lot from these 3D printers....quality stuff does often cost cash and I think not everyone has the disposable income all of the time. That could be a big part of the reason I believe. $379 I think for a train starter set now In Halifax last time I was at the hobby store. Numbers could be a bit off, but this is not going to be affordable by many. I have used many of your tips and bought some used stuff last time at the LHS, but still saving for next growth spurt, debating more plywood, styrofoam $50 per sheet x 10 roughly for my layout or simple painting of my plywood and nailing all at one elevation.....and i am not poor, but do live on a budget.....other activities as well....but everything is expensive for sure in my opinion.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You did instigator.


See? Chastised yet again....no wonder people don’t want to participate.....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

BigGRacing said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I just checked in on my lunch break but didn't log in at first, only when I wanted to add in on the conversation. I believe part of it is like hockey in Canada, costs become prohibitive to somethings. Every one is on different budgets and I believe that this is the case for model trains as well. Many of us still love them and always will, yes you can find some deals on ebay, but I know since I have started this year and started looking, I have only seen one deal and that was from suppliers that i am not really sure about and a lot from these 3D printers....quality stuff does often cost cash and I think not everyone has the disposable income all of the time. That could be a big part of the reason I believe. $379 I think for a train starter set now In Halifax last time I was at the hobby store. Numbers could be a bit off, but this is not going to be affordable by many. I have used many of your tips and bought some used stuff last time at the LHS, but still saving for next growth spurt, debating more plywood, styrofoam $50 per sheet x 10 roughly for my layout or simple painting of my plywood and nailing all at one elevation.....and i am not poor, but do live on a budget.....other activities as well....but everything is expensive for sure in my opinion.


Well, the high cost of trains and related materials should not keep people from talking about them and exchanging information and ideas......participating on this forum is FREE!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> See? Chastised yet again....no wonder people don’t want to participate.....


Well......if the shoe fits.........


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Well......if the shoe fits.........


So tell me what was so offensive to you in that post? You didn’t even participate in it.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> So tell me what was so offensive to you in that post? You didn’t even participate in it.....


Yes, I respect the rules.
You know why you posted I am not going to go back and forth with you on it.
You, are an instigator. 
Enough said.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Pardon me for trying to point out facts, but there is not one word in there from me that violates any forum rules....so instigate that....


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> It's now 10pm Pacific time and there are 6 members and 209 guests online. No idea if that is good or bad but I sure hope most of our members in the east are sleeping at this time of night.


I check in several times a day; I too noticed a decline in posts.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe it's nonsense like this keeping the good posts down


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

cfurnari said:


> Maybe it's nonsense like this keeping the good posts down


actually it -seems- like all posts, good or not, are going greatly down in quantity ...
i too believe that a user should NOT have access to all areas without logging in .. not just being unable to post a thread or reply


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Old Hobo, you are correct about the forum, it is a great resource learning from all of you. The expertise and modelling skills of all of you along with the tips and assistance I have received is priceless. I wish I had half of the modelling skills most of you have. Thank you all for the great info for sure ! I will get better thanks to many of you !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Play nice guys!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Always!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> A big reason is that no one shows is since they changed the format there is no need to log in.
> You can do ANYTHING but post.


Not quite sure what you're referring to here, I never had to log in on the previous forum either, except if I cleared my browser cookies. However it's still pretty easy to keep track of who is actively browsing the forum, every time a new page is requested you just check the login credentials of that computer and update the current stats before serving up the new page. That's also how you tell who is currently looking at which of the sub-groups, or you could even tell who all is reading a specific post.

Part of the problem could be that newer browsers allow you to aggressively ignore anything deemed as a "tracking" cookie, which breaks a number of things. Sure you want to blast the ones like those used by facebook which track your movements across every website that has one of their little icons, but cookies used properly by a single website are actually very helpful.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ugh why does this software tell me there's a problem and to resubmit my post later, yet when the page finally updates I see there's a new post for every time I hit the submit button? And there's not even an option to allow me to delete my own (extra) posts??? That's just lazy programming.

GRJ, could you kindly remove the excess?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's not a bug, it's an 'undocumented feature' .., lol


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah! I didn't realize this forum ran on Windows. 🤐


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

mostly ..
*XenForo *System Requirements PHP: 5.6.0+ (PHP 7.2.0+ recommended) MySQL: 5.5+ (MariaDB / Percona also compatible) PHP extensions: MySQLi, GD (with JPEG support), PCRE, cURL, SPL, SimpleXML, DOM, JSON, iconv, ctype. Common PHP functions must not be disabled.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just for interest ....
XenForo has a built in "Discourage User" Option which makes it difficult or impossible for a user to navigate the site. It's similar to the very popular vBulletin mod called "Miserable Users". Basically, navigation slows way down, error messages randomly pop up, and sometimes you end up on pages you don't expect to see. This slows down unwanted visitors and sooner or later they leave, especially if they think the problems are sitewide rather than aimed at them individually. Unquote]


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

The Windows comment was in reference to your "undocumented feature" reply. I'm a linux user due to many years of personal frustration with Windows and still having to support the ever-escalating ridiculousness that comes out of Redmond (for example, even in Win10 I frequently run into an issue where I create a new file, save it to my documents folder, then try to delete it a few minutes later and get told I don't have permission to do that!). So yeah, anything that acts wonky I just immediately blame on Windows...


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I wish I knew what the OPer is having a problem with..
Since I joined years ago I've had no problem with opening up any of the categories or anything..
I don't care for the home page artwork with the tank engine (Tho I don't dislike tank engines) with the Euro 4 wheel wagon cars and wish it were instead N American stuff. But that's it..
Hey *Big Ed !! *You sure got *that* right about the *instigator* !! *M*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Don’t start.....


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

You do have to consider the holiday season is under way so people are busy with that. Then there are some poeple that just don't have the time to be on a lot like myself. I come in once a week on Saturday mornings. Plus there is always the ebb and flow of conversations. I've seen this place so busy it's just about implossible to keep up and other times so quiet you can hear the crickets. Then of course there's the time of day. I hear tell some people actual spend time sleeping.


----------

